# Lost contact



## maverick6679 (Nov 25, 2009)

If anyone has knowledge of ex Scot Mike Wallace staying in Cyprus would be great to catch up with him as I used to work with him years ago in Glasgow and he apparantly moved to Cyprus when he retired with his wife.

I am travelling to Cyprus in December and I could buy him a pint!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

maverick6679 said:


> If anyone has knowledge of ex Scot Mike Wallace staying in Cyprus would be great to catch up with him as I used to work with him years ago in Glasgow and he apparantly moved to Cyprus when he retired with his wife.
> 
> I am travelling to Cyprus in December and I could buy him a pint!!


As I told someone in an earlier thread with the same title, we cannot pass on information of someones whereabouts without their consent. If you are willing to tell us your real name then if anyone knows him they can pass it on and he can decide if he wants to make contact with you.

Veronica


----------



## maverick6679 (Nov 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> As I told someone in an earlier thread with the same title, we cannot pass on information of someones whereabouts without their consent. If you are willing to tell us your real name then if anyone knows him they can pass it on and he can decide if he wants to make contact with you.
> 
> Veronica


AL Anderson


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

maverick6679 said:


> AL Anderson


Thank you Al, so now if anyone does know your friend they can tell him you are looking to make contact.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Veronica


----------



## maverick6679 (Nov 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Thank you Al, so now if anyone does know your friend they can tell him you are looking to make contact.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Veronica



Thanks Again

AA


----------

